# PC stürzt plötzlich ab -> Hardware?



## dfd1 (28. September 2003)

Also ich hab folgendes Problem. Mein PC stürzt seit neuem einfach ab. Bei welchen Aktionen hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden, da es immer etwas anderes ist.

Also, mal kurz eine Einleitung:
Mein System hat WinXP Pro drauf, etliche Software. Das ganze System läuft schon über einem halben Jahr stabil, bis vor etwa 2 Tagen. Da stürzte das Ding auf einmal Grundlos ab, wärend ich Musik hörte, mit WinAMP 2.91. Heute war es im beim Opera.

Zuerst dachete ich, es liege an einer Software, aber da liegt der Fehler zu 99,9% auch nicht. Treiber sind auch alle Up-to-date. PC wurde erst kürzlich herausgeputzt. Luftstau hab ich garantiert auch nicht. Virus oder Backdoor auch nicht, laut dem neusten Virusscan. Direckt über das  I-Net angreiffbar bin ich auch nicht, da ich hinter einem Router sitze.

Hardware ist ein halbes Jahr alt, ausgenommen 1. HD und die Grafikkarte

Jemand von euch ne Idee, an was das liegen könnte? Mein Latain ist hier zu Ende


----------



## Georg Melher (29. September 2003)

Moin,

definiere "stürzt einfach ab" ein wenig genauer. Friert er ein oder macht er willkürlich einen Neustart oder was passiert da genau ? Wie sind die Temperaturen, welche Hardware ist verbaut und passiert das mit einigen älteren Treibern auch ? Neueste Treiber sind nicht immer die besten.


----------



## dfd1 (29. September 2003)

Einen Neustart. Auf einmal einen Schwarzen Bildschirm, und dann einen schönen Neustart.

Ein Fehlerprotokoll hab ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Check mal den Speicher, am besten mit nem Tool oda so.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (29. September 2003)

@Sinac:
Kennst du ein gutes Tool?


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Wir ham hier in der Firma Toolstar, ist aber nicht Freeware...


----------



## Georg Melher (29. September 2003)

Schaue mal auf Heise.de unter Downloads...dort müsste es ein Tool namens *ct-ramtest* oder so ähnlich geben.


----------



## MagicRabbit (29. April 2004)

Hmm ich habe genau das gleiche problem und mein Rechner hat auch das gleiche Betriebssystem, aber bei mir ist der Fehler erst nach dem Formatieren aufgetaucht, d.h. spy-soft, viren ect. sind auzuschließen, am Ram düfte es auch nicht liegen da  ich 2 relativ neu ram chips von infieon habe....


----------



## MagicRabbit (3. Mai 2004)

T_T kann denn niemand helfen? Ich habe noch immer das gleiche problem ich dachte erst es währe der Sasser wurm, aber der wars nicht ich hab das winxp update dagegen gezogen und ein repair tool durchlaufen lassen das ihn nicht gefunden hat.
Ich habe echt keine ahnung wo das herkommen könnte 

Etweder schaltet sich der Rechner direkt ab und bootet neu oder er bleibt richtig hängen (leicht zu erkennen an der sich alle halbe sekunde wiederholenden tonschleife)


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Die beste Methode um zu erkennen ob es ein Software Problem ist: Ghost von aktuellem Stand ziehen, alter stand zurückspielen und danach gucken ob die Probleme immer noch auftreten.

Bei Hardwareproblemen mit stehenbleibenden Rechnern ist meistens der CPU zu heiß oder die Grafikkarte, oder irgendwelche elkos sind geplatzt und damit ist dann die Spannung instabil, oder eben irgendwas anderes ist durchgeschmort.

Also wenn du ne neue knopix von der CT hast da sind sehr gute Hardwaretesttools drauf kann dir jetzt aber auf Anhieb nicht sagen wie sie heißen und wo du sie starten kannst. Dazu gehst du am besten in das Heise.de forum.

Wenn garnichts Hilft plattmachen neu installieren.


----------

